# HI EVERYONE



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

HI EVERYONE IM JOSH IM FROM OHIO AND HAVE ONE 6 INCH CAROLINA MANTIS


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Josh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome, Josh! If your mantis is really 6 inches, it's a giant.


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

ive herd that huge for a mantis i got to get a camera


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome i think it is CAROLINA mantis


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

ya sorry about the typo ill fix it


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome, Josh!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry this is probably not a good place to raise this question, but I have never seen a S. Carolina get beyond 4 inches, could you show us a pic? 6 inches (15 cm) would make it one of the largest mantis in Northern America. Here is a pic of a large (well long is a better word) Iscnomantis gigas taken from my friend Lars, and i thought that was a giant!! Stagmomantis being bulkier will be a monster if it is a 6-incher!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

hi, i have 1 california mantis


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome. You DO NOT have a six inch carolina mantis! Newbies.... :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol Only Rick and Yen genetically mutate theirs! :roll: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, I mean, if it was 6 inches and fat, that'd be interesting.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Mr Kimmer, I welcome you, but I won't get into the 6" discussion...nope my mouth is shut :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

